# hello from cincinnati



## outdoorsman44 (Aug 11, 2009)

i'm Gary i live in cincinnati, i enjoy fishing hunting
can't wait for opening day. last year wasn't good for me 
didn't take a deer, so hopefully this year will be better


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks deerslayer


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

welcome from just across the big pond.


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks RNfraizer & fig i'm not far from you fig


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Good luck this year!
Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Gary. Have fun here.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks jva & tim... i'm gonna need all the luck i can get
and read posts to learn. when i'm in the woods i'm very quiet
i must be doing something wrong


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Aug 11, 2009)

switchbackokie said:


> Welcome to AT



thanks switchback


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for the welcome


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks gimpie


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks BWiz


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks northwest


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you attend any of the local shoots?


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Aug 11, 2009)

no i don't.. where are they located


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

This week its at Eastern Hills


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Aug 11, 2009)

don't know where it is.. i'm going to Mi fri i'll miss it, how far is it from western hills


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Eastern Hills is off of 132 in Owensville (275 East to 50 North). Caesar Creek Bowhunters are having a shoot also. They are at the day lodge at the south end of the lake. Welcome to AT.
:darkbeer:


----------



## outdoorsman44 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks hdracer.. oh btw the dude in the pic is me with my old bear bow i sold this past sat at my yard sale


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

